# Thinking Of getting a System



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

Ok, i have a 03 spec V with the AF package. I was thinking about getting some subs for it. I dont know whether to get 2 12" or 1 15". My other questions are, do i need a new deck or will the stock one suffice? What subs do you all recommend ( i listen to mostly punk,ska,rock, and sometimes aka rarley rap, and i have a bass mekaniks cd). Also, what amp is reccomended?

Thank You


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

this is where you get moved to the audio forum:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Hm, well you could go with a Shiva and a Profile California amp for $200 total, or a pair of XXX15s and a Zapco C2K-9.0XD for $2500, or anywhere in between. Need more info man


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Do you want just bass, loud bass, clean bass or all out thunderous bass?


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

*Reply*



NickZac said:


> Do you want just bass, loud bass, clean bass or all out thunderous bass?



Clean bass, but louder than what my 8 in puts out. And im not sure if its better to go with 1 15 or 2 12's

Thank YOu


----------



## BlkSpecV04 (May 2, 2004)

03RedSPecV said:


> Ok, i have a 03 spec V with the AF package. I was thinking about getting some subs for it. I dont know whether to get 2 12" or 1 15". My other questions are, do i need a new deck or will the stock one suffice? What subs do you all recommend ( i listen to mostly punk,ska,rock, and sometimes aka rarley rap, and i have a bass mekaniks cd). Also, what amp is reccomended?
> 
> Thank You


I have two Eclipse 12's with a Rockford amp and they sound awesome.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

2 12s, if you get a good 12 you may only need 1. The JL 12w6 or 12w7 and Eclipse Titanium subs are very clean and loud (but kinda pricey). If you are budget conscious, Kicker Comp VRs are great as well. I have a Kicker KX1200.1 amp and it was measured to do 1400 watts RMS and I love it. Kicker and JL make great amps that are not too expensive (JL is kinda), highly reliable and cosmetically attractive. I'm not sure if the stock H/U have sub preouts (they probably do), but I'de drop it anyway and go grab an aftermarket head unit and better speakers. I've been rather weary of Rockford Fosgate recently although I have heard their redesigned Power line should be significanty better than their current products.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

I have a single JL 10W7 and I couldnt be happier. Then again, i went for the sound and clarity of a competition sub. It all depends on how much money you wanna spend.


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

*Subs*

What is the differnce between 10" 12" 15", is the 10 more accurate while the bigger ones are louder, can someone give me some detail on this, Thank you


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

10'' and 12'' generally have more clarity while the 13'' and 15'' and 18'' in some cases are not as clear but are much louder. If your weighing which size you want to get based on clarity and loudness, make sure you go and listen to them first. If your just looking for something to complement your music, a 13" or bigger will blow you out of your car if your looking at a cometition sub. If you are going for the comp., again you should listen to all of the subs you are considering.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SilverSpec175 said:


> I have a single JL 10W7 and I couldnt be happier. Then again, i went for the sound and clarity of a competition sub. It all depends on how much money you wanna spend.


That is a nice sub. A single one of those will add significant bass with incredible clarity to any setup.


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

Ya, i heard my friends eclipse 10" in his pickup, it was behind his seat and was very powerful and clean sounding. I was thinking about getting 2 of those, which will be more than plenty for what i need them for. i am not going into competition, i just need a little more power than my 8". Ill go try them out at our shop.

Ty for everyones imput


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

03RedSPecV said:


> Ok, i have a 03 spec V with the AF package. I was thinking about getting some subs for it. I dont know whether to get 2 12" or 1 15". My other questions are, do i need a new deck or will the stock one suffice? What subs do you all recommend ( i listen to mostly punk,ska,rock, and sometimes aka rarley rap, and i have a bass mekaniks cd). Also, what amp is reccomended?
> 
> Thank You


If you listen to mainly rock and ska...i would reccomend some 10's. It will give you the bass drum note and it will be clear. For the head unit, they are making connections where you can use your stock head unit and plug in your subs and everything. The only reason you'd want to upgrade your head unit is if you want the look and the watt output for your main speakers. Right now i have 2 10'' Lanzar RMPs with 300 watt max and a 300x2 Boss Amp. The subs are bridged down to 4 ohms and pushing SPL of 138.8. If you know how to wire your shit you can get the sound of 2 12's out of 2 10's easily. I fool people all the time.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

SilverSpec175 said:


> 10'' and 12'' generally have more clarity while the 13'' and 15'' and 18'' in some cases are not as clear but are much louder.





NismoSentra13 said:


> If you listen to mainly rock and ska...i would reccomend some 10's. It will give you the bass drum note and it will be clear.



AAAHHHHH!!!!!
When will it stop!? This f'ing myth will never die!

8's, 10's, 12's, 15's will all sound just as clear, just as "fast", just as precise, and just as good as each other providing they're all of reasonable quality. A cheap 15 will sound bad, BUT SO WILL A CHEAP 10. Mass has so little effect on transient response it's not even funny, way less of an effect than people seem to think. Larger subs have heavier cones, that means they have a larger mms (mass of everything that moves, cone, voice coil, etc) and that gives them a lower fs (resonant frequency). All this means is they can play low notes "easier". The added cone area also increases the displacement of the sub, which lets it play all notes at a much higher output on the same amount of input power (higher efficiency). Larger subs are always a wiser choice, providing you have the space to run them properly. IMO, you should always use the largest sub that you're willing to give up the space for, unless you're just going for something to help "fill" your sound, in which case the added displacement of a larger sub would be a waste.

A pair of 10's is the worst setup in my honest opinion, all it really is is a waste of money. A single 12 will get just as loud, sound just as clear, will cost nearly half as much, and will run on half of the power. The same applies for a pair of 12's vs a single 15, or trios of subs.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I had 2 15's Kicker Solo Baric's the old circled ones when I had my 240 and those things pounded. I then sold those and got 2 12's Crystals CMP x2's and those things hit probably 3 times as hard with much more clarity. A buddy of mine has 2 10's Diamonds M6's and those things hit almost as hard as my 15's did. Here's the thing though, it all depends on what kind of bass your looking for. Like SR20Demon said, the difference in size of the sub, just defines the type of bass your getting. The 15's I had hit at such a low frequency and db that it feels like a pulsating nerve wrecking bass line that you would hear and feel all through out parking lots. My 12's dont hit that low but they hit close, but they also have that thumping bass as well. Like everyone said take a listen to 10's, 12's, and 15's (only because those are the most installed in cars) all the same brand, all the right power flowing into them, and listen to the different types of bass you can get out of them. That would be a much easier way of deciding what kind you want.


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

*Done*

Well i went to The Shop by me and got a price and everything. I'm getting two 10" Eclipse Aluminums with a box, A Concept Mono Amplifier, and an Eclipse Head unit all for $1,300.00 With installation and warrenty as well. Now I just need to sell my bass, amp, and other things to get these awsome subs.

*Any one wanna buy my MTD bass and/or Peavey Amp? :thumbup:


----------



## The1.6 (May 11, 2004)

*Go with 12s!*

I would go with two 12s because they play a better range of frequencies. 15s play low low bass and 10s play more of the high bass 12s get low and high bass. Also 12s can be very clear with a good box, amp, and wiring. Both of my friends had a setup of two 12s and they play crapload of bass while still sounding clear. I have a ten in my room and a twelve in my car and the twelve picks up so much more bass. Definitely buy a professionaly done box though. The box makes a huge difference. :thumbup:


----------

